# 5.56mm X 45mm, AR15,XM16,M16,M16A1E1,M16A2,C7,C8,etc, History and Timeline



## TCBF (11 Sep 2005)

http://www.thegunzone.com/556dw.html

A lot of good reading with good links.

Enjoy.

Tom


----------



## KevinB (12 Sep 2005)

DO a Search  

It was posted a few years ago  ;D


Seriously thanks for bringing public.  Its been in my favourites file ever since he asked a bunch of us about the C7A2 and PDW projects.


----------



## TCBF (12 Sep 2005)

Darn.. I DID a search, about ten of them, and listed the wpns but not the link.  That'll learn me.

Tom


----------



## KevinB (12 Sep 2005)

No problem - I was just hack'in on ya anyway...


----------



## cannonmn (21 Feb 2011)

Does anyone know the source of the Gun Zone author's information for the series of articles on 5.56mm?  I'm the forum moderator for the Forum of the Company of Military Historians  http://www.military-historians.org  and would like to mention the article in our forum including in a link to it.  However we prefer using material which indicates the source of the information.  His article looks very good to me, mostly names, dates, numbers etc. so I'm sure he didn't invent the information, but we'd still like to know the sources.  Why ask here and not on GZ?  I didn't see a way to ask the question on the pages I looked at on GZ.


----------



## REDinstaller (21 Feb 2011)

You might not find the answer as this thread is 5 1/2 years old. Good Luck though.


----------

